# Boardman SC



## skudupnorth (24 Jun 2010)

Just got my cycle to work voucher at last and i was planning to buy a Specialized Langster but the voucher can only be used at Halfords.They stock Boardman SC's only.Has anyone got one or know how good od bad they are.
Much appreciate any feedback as now i want to join the "club" !


----------



## colinr (24 Jun 2010)

Halfords should be able to get a Langster in if you have your heart set on one, worth asking. I've not heard anything about the Boardman but all the others Boardmans are good so don't see why this wouldn't be.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Jun 2010)

It looks good to me!


----------



## Black knight (24 Jun 2010)

I have a Boardman SC.

First proper bike so not much to compare with but certainly no problems with it. Very happy overall...though I went to a Halfords further afield as my local one is staffed by lazy scrotes.


----------



## skudupnorth (24 Jun 2010)

Cheers for the replies,i am not set on the Langster and the Boardman does look the part so i could stray from Specialized and go for it !


----------



## fossyant (24 Jun 2010)

Never heard a bad word about any Boardman..... you get a lot for your money.


----------



## skudupnorth (24 Jun 2010)

Boardman it is then ! Lets see how Halfords do now !!!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Jun 2010)

Pick your branch with care and you'll get a well setup fantastic bike. I love my Boardman HT Pro MTB


----------



## skudupnorth (25 Jun 2010)

GregCollins said:


> Pick your branch with care and you'll get a well setup fantastic bike. I love my Boardman HT Pro MTB


Cheers for that,must admit i am not to keen on Halfords after what i have read on here but i have one across the road from work so lets hope they are good.


----------



## John the Monkey (25 Jun 2010)

Another review here;
http://www.velocast.co.uk/forum/topic/so-what-do-we-all-ride-then/page/2#post-382


----------



## skudupnorth (26 Jun 2010)

Like a cat on a hot roof now !!! Going down to experience the Halfords experience and see if they can get me sorted with my first fixed,wish me luck !!!!


----------



## shorttrips (1 Jul 2010)

*seems fine to me*

Got a Boardman SC in the BTW scheme so as to have something more fun than the heavy hub geared bike. I only cycle a few miles to work but it is more fun, people still overtake me but not so many. My knee did hurt a lot at first but was partly helped by raising saddle and is toughening up.
I fitted the crud gaurds and they are fine so far. Also a cheap speedo so I can see I am getting faster. Bike is very good for swerving around holes in the road and accelerating around buses. I am 1.80 tall and I think the large, which I have, is a bit small for me. If tall you may need the XL which is special order so they are reluctant to get.
My next target is to do some longer distances and see if I can manage a run with the local club.


----------



## bauldbairn (2 Jul 2010)

skudupnorth said:


> Like a cat on a hot roof now !!! Going down to experience the Halfords experience and see if they can get me sorted with my first fixed,wish me luck !!!!



How'd you get on then? 



I've got a Boardman Pro and like it - almost as much as GregCollins likes his CB MTB Pro.  -


----------



## skudupnorth (3 Jul 2010)

Just ordered it today ! Finally went to Halfords at White City near that Old Trafford football ground thingy and can say they were good to deal with.Pick it up next Saturday along with a twin child trailer,Crud guards and a new lock after my nearly new one went west on a road somewhere !
Role on next Saturday when i will keep you all posted with pictures of course !
Three bikes and counting !!! Just as well the garage is car free because the two wheeled invasion is filling it !


----------



## amnesia (8 Jul 2010)

skudupnorth said:


> Just ordered it today ! Finally went to Halfords at White City near that Old Trafford football ground thingy and can say they were good to deal with.Pick it up next Saturday along with a twin child trailer,Crud guards and a new lock after my nearly new one went west on a road somewhere !
> Role on next Saturday when i will keep you all posted with pictures of course !
> Three bikes and counting !!! Just as well the garage is car free because the two wheeled invasion is filling it !



At least Halfords won't be able to f### up the indexing when they set it up 

Would like to see pics as this might well be on my shopping list


----------



## Sittingduck (10 Jul 2010)

I treated myself to a Boardman SC a few weeks ago. So far, so good 
It's very light and it was quite easy to get used to the gear on my flattish commute.


----------



## skudupnorth (10 Jul 2010)

I got it ! whoop,whoop !!!! What a light bike, brilliant bit of kit. Halfords were good too so all round had a good day.Not ridden it properly yet (only up and down the road) but it feels good although it has been a long time since i rode any bike with drops.Here's some snaps on a non - road used shiny bike.


----------



## bauldbairn (10 Jul 2010)

skudupnorth said:


> I got it ! whoop,whoop !!!! What a light bike, brilliant bit of kit. Halfords were good too so all round had a good day.Not ridden it properly yet (only up and down the road) but it feels good although it has been a long time since i rode any bike with drops.Here's some snaps on a non - road used shiny bike.




Very,Very Nice looking bike!!! Good photo's too!


----------



## skudupnorth (10 Jul 2010)

Cannot wait to have a proper ride on it,i will wimp out and run it on the single freewheel for now then flip it for the fixed.It is such a mega light bike,i am truly amazed at that.


----------



## colinr (11 Jul 2010)

skudupnorth said:


> Cannot wait to have a proper ride on it,i will wimp out and run it on the single freewheel for now then flip it for the fixed.It is such a mega light bike,i am truly amazed at that.



I've been looking for a new fixed and that is probably one of the nicest OTP ones about at the moment. Enjoy!

Out of interest, are the stickers removable?


----------



## fossyant (12 Jul 2010)

Looks very smart !


----------



## skudupnorth (12 Jul 2010)

Well what can i say ! I did my first commute on the Boardman today and i love it !!! Even the big long hill into Bolton was a breeze which shocked me,i even found a hill on the way home just to make sure it was not a fluke.It's a fantastic bit of kit,even the techs and sales guys had to come and have a sniff at this odd bike with no gears,love it to bit's.

As for the stickers,i guess they are pickable but i am leaving it as it is,it's too nice to do anything silly with.


----------



## skudupnorth (13 Jul 2010)

Bugger,my new toy got wet tonight !!!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Jul 2010)

Good looking bike skud


----------



## skudupnorth (13 Jul 2010)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Good looking bike skud



Thanks,i am enjoying it a lot,just a pity the roads here are so rough because i have to play dodge all the time.I still cannot believe what a joy it is to ride and how easy it is to get moving.


----------



## bauldbairn (14 Jul 2010)

colinr said:


> I've been looking for a new fixed and that is probably one of the nicest OTP ones about at the moment. Enjoy!
> 
> Out of interest, are the stickers removable?



It is and why remove the stickers after a couple of days with a Boardman you realise the only thing wrong with them is Halfords envolvement. I can't fault mine at all.


B)


----------



## bauldbairn (14 Jul 2010)

skudupnorth said:


> Bugger,my new toy got wet tonight !!!



Have you thought about those "Crud" raceblade mudguards yet?	B)


----------



## Rob3rt (14 Jul 2010)

bauldbairn said:


> It is and why remove the stickers after a couple of days with a Boardman you realise the only thing wrong with them is Halfords envolvement. I can't fault mine at all.
> 
> 
> B)



IMO, Fixed/SS bikes almost always look better without the stickers, the minimalism of a plain frame really complements the clean lines etc.

I'd also remove the stickers, shame the stickers on my fixed are laquered!


----------



## colinr (14 Jul 2010)

Rob3rt said:


> IMO, Fixed/SS bikes almost always look better without the stickers, the minimalism of a plain frame really complements the clean lines etc.



Exactly that. Still really like it though.
Wouldn't be able see the stickers when I'm riding it, I'd let other people admire them when I stormed past


----------



## skudupnorth (14 Jul 2010)

bauldbairn said:


> Have you thought about those "Crud" raceblade mudguards yet?	B)



Got them in the bag,just got to fit them but it looks too nice to add anything to it


----------



## skudupnorth (14 Jul 2010)

colinr said:


> Exactly that. Still really like it though.
> Wouldn't be able see the stickers when I'm riding it, I'd let other people admire them when I stormed past



Tried it with the fixed the other night and found more decals under the frame when i was swapping the wheel round.....proper decal fest on this one  As for fixed riding,crapped myself so i will give it a rest until i have a nice quiet day with it !


----------



## bauldbairn (15 Jul 2010)

Rob3rt said:


> IMO, Fixed/SS bikes almost always look better without the stickers, the minimalism of a plain frame really complements the clean lines etc.
> 
> I'd also remove the stickers, shame the stickers on my fixed are laquered!






colinr said:


> Exactly that. Still really like it though.



Oh! That's why all the fixed riders round my way don't have decals.    


I though they'd done up their favourite old frames as SS? 




skudupnorth said:


> Tried it with the fixed the other night and found more decals under the frame when i was swapping the wheel round.....proper decal fest on this one  As for fixed riding,crapped myself so i will give it a rest until i have a nice quiet day with it !



I was surprised when I first saw them too! Model number - super butted frame etc, nice touch!	B)


----------



## Rob3rt (15 Jul 2010)

bauldbairn said:


> Oh! That's why all the fixed riders round my way don't have decals.
> 
> 
> I though they'd done up their favourite old frames as SS?



This is probly part of the reason too tbh, a lot of people are doing up old steel bikes as fixie's and getting them powdercoated, so no decals. But at the same time, a lot of people are getting off the peg frames like the "leaders" and "volume - cutter" etc and removing the decals and logo's


----------



## BigAndy (15 Jul 2010)

I'm thinking about getting one of these for my shortish commute to the station, and for getting about town. Apart from the fact I am worried that I'll never make it when I come across a hill I cannot get a straight answer about fitting mudguards to this bike. The Boardman FAQ says it fits proper full length mudguards, however I went to Halfords and they said they tried and failed (though having talked with them and watching them set things up I am looking for a different Halfords!!). I want to fit SKS P35's, anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## skudupnorth (15 Jul 2010)

BigAndy said:


> I'm thinking about getting one of these for my shortish commute to the station, and for getting about town. Apart from the fact I am worried that I'll never make it when I come across a hill I cannot get a straight answer about fitting mudguards to this bike. The Boardman FAQ says it fits proper full length mudguards, however I went to Halfords and they said they tried and failed (though having talked with them and watching them set things up I am looking for a different Halfords!!). I want to fit SKS P35's, anyone have any experience with this?




GET ONE !!! You won't regret it,i love mine...but not in that sort of way ! Not fitted my Crud guards yet so i cannot say how good or bad they are but as a brilliant ride the bike is faultless and my experience with Halfords at White City Manchester has been good so far.


----------



## bauldbairn (15 Jul 2010)

skudupnorth said:


> ....i love mine...but not in that sort of way !



Yeh right.....but we were starting to worry!!


----------



## skudupnorth (15 Jul 2010)

bauldbairn said:


> Yeh right.....but we were starting to worry!!


Oh ,OK i do pat it on the saddle every night !!!


----------



## TSG (31 Jul 2010)

BigAndy said:


> I'm thinking about getting one of these for my shortish commute to the station, and for getting about town. Apart from the fact I am worried that I'll never make it when I come across a hill I cannot get a straight answer about fitting mudguards to this bike. The Boardman FAQ says it fits proper full length mudguards, however I went to Halfords and they said they tried and failed (though having talked with them and watching them set things up I am looking for a different Halfords!!). I want to fit SKS P35's, anyone have any experience with this?




Yes, I have a set of 35mm SKS Chromoplastic full length mudguards fitted to mine. Plenty of clearance and the bike has all the mounts to fit the guards properly including the bolt in the chain stay bridge. They look pretty smart in black.

The only change I made to the mudguards was to fit an extra pair of secu clips to the rear mudguard stays so these can be unclipped easily to make room to get the wheel out. As the drop outs are horizontal you either have to leave a big gap at the back of the rear guard or be prepared to loosen the mudguard off each time you want to remove the wheel. Fitting the secu clips has worked quite well as a neat solution to this. You can buy the extra secu clips from SJS cycles - http://www.sjscycles...er-Pair-693.htm


----------

